# DIRECTV Supercast Now Available for iPhone



## Greg Alsobrook

DIRECTV's Supercast NFL Mobile is now available for download from the iTunes App Store.

Link: http://itunes.apple.com/WebObjects/MZStore.woa/wa/viewSoftware?id=327243363&mt=8


----------



## Doug Brott

WooHoo! Greg .. now go charge your iPhone :lol:


----------



## tekie99

woo hooo!!! downloading now to my iphone..


----------



## mocciat

so is this only over wifi or is it over 3G also?


----------



## Hoosier205

Great...now where is the Blackberry app that has been promised as well.


----------



## mattpol

The preview video looks good! This is a great feature that I think adds value, very happy that DirecTV has got to this point with its "extras", miles ahead of other providers.


----------



## SteveHas

This is gonna be GREAT! Can't wait to show it off at work!
The preview video does say
you can watch on "select video capable mobile devices" so perhaps tehre wil be an app for SOME of the blackberries

I just wish the app would save my log in


----------



## ethanjacejacob

No it is over wifi or 3g, but it suggests that you have an unlimited data plan because it uses a lot of data. Supercast Mobile App is finally here, I cannot believe it! How sweet is this?


----------



## LameLefty

Downloading now . . .


----------



## terpencar

I Must be a "Sunday Ticket" subscriber to use right?


----------



## Valve1138

Sweet! Downloading now!


----------



## Valve1138

terpencar said:


> I Must be a "Sunday Ticket" subscriber to use right?


Not just Sunday Ticket, you need the Superfan part as well.


----------



## jsmuga

Greg Alsobrook said:


> DIRECTV's Supercast NFL Mobile is now available for download from the iTunes App Store.
> 
> Link: http://itunes.apple.com/WebObjects/MZStore.woa/wa/viewSoftware?id=327243363&mt=8


What is the app showing battery life on your iphone?


----------



## MX727

He either has a 3GS or a jailbroken phone.

http://www.funkyspacemonkey.com/howto-battery-percentage-iphone-2g3g-running-os-30

http://www.theiphoneblog.com/2009/06/19/iphone-30-iphone-3g-battery-percentage-meter/


----------



## jsmuga

MX727 said:


> He either has a 3GS or a jailbroken phone.
> 
> http://www.funkyspacemonkey.com/howto-battery-percentage-iphone-2g3g-running-os-30
> 
> http://www.theiphoneblog.com/2009/06/19/iphone-30-iphone-3g-battery-percentage-meter/


Thanks I have a 3GS had no idea it was a setting under usage. I just turned it on.


----------



## jgcox00

Really wish it would save my logon ID and password. Do we really have to sign in everytime?


----------



## Stuart Sweet

Although I don't have an iPhone this looks like a great little app. Congratulations to the developers and to DIRECTV for providing it!


----------



## tcusta00

ethanjacejacob said:


> No it is over wifi or 3g, but it suggests that you have an unlimited data plan because it uses a lot of data. Supercast Mobile App is finally here, I cannot believe it! How sweet is this?


I find it odd that they're suggesting an unlimited data plan... don't all iPhones require the iPhone data plan, which is unlimited? :lol:


----------



## Doug Brott

jgcox00 said:


> Really wish it would save my logon ID and password. Do we really have to sign in everytime?


Seems this is temporary as it's my understanding this will be fine once the season starts.


----------



## tcusta00

_*sucking thumb and rocking back and forth*_ Ten days... ten days... ten days... ten days...

:lol:


----------



## tonyd79

Doug Brott said:


> Seems this is temporary as it's my understanding this will be fine once the season starts.


That would be good. What is odd is that it doesn't follow iPhone standards for 3.0 and ask if you want to remember the password.

An update coming perhaps?


----------



## tonyd79

tcusta00 said:


> I find it odd that they're suggesting an unlimited data plan... don't all iPhones require the iPhone data plan, which is unlimited? :lol:


CYA for iPhone...who knows. Covering themselves for jailbroken phones? Plus it works on other mobile phones, too. They don't necessarily have full data plans.


----------



## carlsbad_bolt_fan

jsmartin99 said:


> What is the app showing battery life on your iphone?





tcusta00 said:


> I find it odd that they're suggesting an unlimited data plan... don't all iPhones require the iPhone data plan, which is unlimited? :lol:


For iPhone's, that $30/month you pay is for unlimited data. If you have a Blackberry, I think the unlimited data plan for that is $44.99/month. Other phones, not so sure.


----------



## mightyb

ethanjacejacob said:


> No it is over wifi or 3g, but it suggests that you have an unlimited data plan because it uses a lot of data. Supercast Mobile App is finally here, I cannot believe it! How sweet is this?


So why does this app get approved for "over 3g" while the slingplayer app does not. :-(


----------



## woj027

I find it funny that there are 7 or 8 reviews in the App store on this already, and it's not even active. How do all these people know it's a 5 star applicaiton?

I downloaded it and all i know about it so far is that it doesn't save my username and password, I see a :38 second intro video (pretty cool at that), and a "thanks for installing message"

5 stars for all that, wow, I can't wait until the season starts.


----------



## tcusta00

tonyd79 said:


> Plus it works on other mobile phones, too. They don't necessarily have full data plans.


I thought the disclaimer posted above was specific to the iPhone app but I guess it was an across-the-board disclaimer.


----------



## prushing

Anyone able to find the right link for non iphones? It says go to m.directv.com/supercast but that just takes me to the normal mobile DVR site.

Update: I played around with the web address and found it.

http://www.directv.com/DTVAPP/mobile/supercast/


----------



## Doug Brott

prushing said:


> Anyone able to find the right link for non iphones? It says go to m.directv.com/supercast but that just takes me to the normal mobile DVR site.
> 
> Update: I played around with the web address and found it.
> 
> http://www.directv.com/DTVAPP/mobile/supercast/


Nice Find!

I've been told the short URL will be as follows:
http://m.directv.com/supercast

But it's conceivable that doesn't work just yet as it's unclear to me whether or not the information has been pushed to all of the servers yet.


----------



## tonyd79

tcusta00 said:


> I thought the disclaimer posted above was specific to the iPhone app but I guess it was an across-the-board disclaimer.


I meant they boilerplate things like that rather than make them specific and let one slip,


----------



## prushing

I successfully installed it on my WM 6.1 AT&T Fuze (HTC Touch Pro)


----------



## Greg Alsobrook

jsmartin99 said:


> What is the app showing battery life on your iphone?





MX727 said:


> He either has a 3GS or a jailbroken phone.


Yep... 3GS...


----------



## jclarke9999

Cool. I'll be getting my iPhone in 2 weeks once my Sprint contract is up.


----------



## ehilbert1

I just downloaded it on my Palm Pre. Great app. Thanks D*!!!


----------



## tonyd79

jsmartin99 said:


> What is the app showing battery life on your iphone?


there are several apps that don't put it up in the corner but do give you the numbers. Some are free. My favorite is myBatteryLife, which cost me a buck. It gives projected time left for talk, internet on 3G, internet on wifi, video playback and audio playback.


----------



## Nabs17

downloaded and installed on my ipod touch...it ran the preview fine and dandy...can't wait to use it.


----------



## bert213

Took me a while to find this using my iPhone alone without iTunes+cpu.

It's name apparently is NFL Mobile in the App Store.


----------



## roadrunner1782

Nabs17 said:


> downloaded and installed on my ipod touch...it ran the preview fine and dandy...can't wait to use it.


+1 I second that on the ipod touch. Will also come in handy on my iphone when I buy one soon!


----------



## R8ders2K

I'm in...


----------



## Rickrd

Absolutly psyched aout this feature! This is so powerful! WOW!
One thing i would like to have for ease of use...

Doesn't it have a "remember me" feature. I hate having to log in every time a launch the app.

Thanks DirecTV!!!!


----------



## Greg Alsobrook

Rickrd said:


> Doesn't it have a "remember me" feature. I hate having to log in every time a launch the app.


As Doug said earlier, once the season starts, that feature will be in the app.


----------



## mattpol

Here's the iPhone app in action: 




!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Maleman

Greg Alsobrook said:


> DIRECTV's Supercast NFL Mobile is now available for download from the iTunes App Store.
> 
> Link: http://itunes.apple.com/WebObjects/MZStore.woa/wa/viewSoftware?id=327243363&mt=8


What is the name of this app? I used the link but keep getting "your request can't be completed "
thanks


----------



## Greg Alsobrook

Maleman said:


> What is the name of this app? I used the link but keep getting "your request can't be completed "
> thanks


Strange. Link still works fine for me.

The app is called "NFL Mobile", but also shows up by searching "DIRECTV".


----------



## Leinie

I installed SuperCast on my iphone.
When I open the app and enter my email/password I get this error:
"The file could not be found". Behind the error I see thanks for installing DirectTV Supercast. The season starts on September 13th - See you then!


Is anyone else getting this pop up error on their Iphone?


I have Supercast installed on my laptop, it logins fine and shows me the preview video.


----------



## TheKnobber

Valve1138 said:


> Not just Sunday Ticket, you need the Superfan part as well.


Too bad this is not available for the College Football Season Pass


----------



## MartyS

terpencar said:


> I Must be a "Sunday Ticket" subscriber to use right?


Sunday ticket and SuperFan


----------



## hbkbiggestfan

Does the iPod Touch run on 3G or just WiFi? 

If it just runs on WiFi then it's pretty pointless to use it. There is no point in using it at home on your home network via WiFi because you would be watching Sunday Ticket on your TV(s). And if you are trying to watch a game outside your home you would have to be at a hotspot or a friends house who has WiFi.


----------



## cadyroadsidetech

i also donloaded the app but cannot see the preview vid any one know why?


----------



## tcusta00

cadyroadsidetech said:


> i also donloaded the app but cannot see the preview vid any one know why?


Looks like they may have pulled the preview vid...


----------



## Stuart Sweet

A little birdie told me that the video will be back in a few hours. No other information was offered.


----------



## Greg Alsobrook

hbkbiggestfan said:


> Does the iPod Touch run on 3G or just WiFi?
> 
> If it just runs on WiFi then it's pretty pointless to use it. There is no point in using it at home on your home network via WiFi because you would be watching Sunday Ticket on your TV(s). And if you are trying to watch a game outside your home you would have to be at a hotspot or a friends house who has WiFi.


Not sure who your complaint is towards here. Number 1, there are WiFi hotspots almost everywhere I go here... Not sure about your town. And number 2, an iPod touch with 3G is called an iPhone...


----------



## cadyroadsidetech

thanks guys will check n a few hours. can't wait for sunday on the road alot and hate missing football


----------



## Leinie

Finally showing the video on my iphone, not getting "file not found" anymore.
Sweet!


----------



## jmdaniel

My 3GS, running 3.0 software, couldn't get the game feed; churning and burning for awhile, then failing. The last time, the error message that came up read "This movie format is not supported." Huh? Anyone else see that?


----------



## Greg Alsobrook

This app must be updated to Version 1.4.0 to continue functionality. Please continue discussion here.


----------

